# What to do?



## dan_o (Jun 18, 2010)

I can just imagne how many threads have started with that same title. but here goes...

My wife and I have been married 6 years and together for 8. We have always been on and off mostly because of me. We seperated 1 year ago and she moved back to the west coast from ontario, canada where we were living. I don't think a week went by and we were already missing each other and talking about getting back together. We both briefly dated other people and came very close to filing for divorce, but we couldn't bring our selves to do it. So finally this june I got all my paper work in order to finally move to the states to be with her. 2 days before I left she told me she was having doubts and wasn't sure it was going to work. I decided to come anyways thinking she would be fine when I got here. I've been here two weeks and its been back and forth as to whether I should stay or go everyday. Its driving both of us nuts. We are good together, we get along great and enjoy most of the same stuff in life. I feel we are just missing that spark, that extra "thing" that you need for a happy marriage. she's not a very affectionate, passionate or sexual person and I am. She thinks saying I love you 10 times a day is enough. I guess one of the main things for me is fear of moving on. I only have a couple of good friends and not much of a family, so thats always made it hard. I have no idea what to do but i don't feel it should be this complicated to stay together, especially since we've been going through this most of our marriage. I would love to hear your guys thoughts, as I am completely lost. is being just good companions enough to stay married?


----------

